# If you outlaw guns, only outlaws will have guns



## oldman from the hills (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been reading Louis L'Amour lately, Sackett series, short story collections and other Westerns. In several of these stories are references to gun control, including the title line. These stories date back to the late 50's up to his death in 1988. 
It seems to me that we as a society should learn from our past. I realize that this is fiction but it is based on fact culled from a life time of research and memories of those that lived it. We as "modern" man should be wise enough to use the knowledge gained from the experiences of our ancestors to limit the interference of our basic rights by our government and especially by those outside of our country.
Thanks for letting me vent and God Bless America.:flag:


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bad guys have NEVER not had or had a problem getting armed 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldman from the hills (Mar 29, 2013)

It is the fact that these stories were written in the late 50'd and 60's when gun control was almost unheard of that amazes me. I agree about the outlaws getting what they want anytime. I used to be a WV corrections officer, you want information just ask an inmate. lol


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I facilitated a debate in my classroom today about gun control measures that have been taken recently. The kids were making the same argument. They said once you take guns from law abiding citizens, then only the bad guys will get them. Well, I didnt tell them my opinion there, but yeah, they are right.

Another tangent we got on was, should businesses put "no firearms" signs on their doors to not allow ccw holders to carry weapons in there. lots of the kids said we should actually put stickers that designate that weapons are actually allowed, on the logic that if you saw that, why would you go in and rob it or begin shooting knowing that you could get shot yourself. Once again, I remained unbiased during the debate as their teacher, but in my mind I was thinking they were right on.

At least the kids in my area get it. Proud day for me


----------



## oldman from the hills (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe the USA has a chance if the youth of our nation sees the problem better then the adults. What grade level do you teach? 

All I ask is for a reasonable sets of laws. I don't want every Tom, Dick and Harry to have an Uzi, but I don't want to be told my 22, 17 round tube fed, rifle is an "assault" weapon either. My limited knowledge is biased by being raised around guns and a family tradition of hunting and the outdoors. I raised my children the same way and I am proud of my son who is a Navy Helicopter pilot and my daughter who is a Trust officer in a bank. They both enjoy shooting and are raising their kids the same way.

If we as a nation allow our laws and freedoms to be influenced by other nations opinions of what "we" should be or do, we are not much of a nation.

Again, thanks for letting me vent. God Bless America


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

oldman from the hills said:


> I have been reading Louis L'Amour lately, Sackett series, short story collections and other Westerns. In several of these stories are references to gun control, including the title line. These stories date back to the late 50's up to his death in 1988.
> It seems to me that we as a society should learn from our past. I realize that this is fiction but it is based on fact culled from a life time of research and memories of those that lived it. We as "modern" man should be wise enough to use the knowledge gained from the experiences of our ancestors to limit the interference of our basic rights by our government and especially by those outside of our country.
> Thanks for letting me vent and God Bless America.:flag:


Good thing noone is trying to take guns from us law abiding citizens then eh?  Don't worry, your and my tube fed .22 is safe.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

oldman from the hills said:


> It is the fact that these stories were written in the late 50'd and 60's when gun control was almost unheard of that amazes me. I agree about the outlaws getting what they want anytime. I used to be a WV corrections officer, you want information just ask an inmate. lol


PS. The National Firearm act which enabled sweeping regulation regarding firearms was enacted in 1934. So no, gun control was very heard of at the time. All the gansters were shooting everyone up with Tommy Guns so they tried to put a stop to it. Successful? I guess that could be debated.



> The purpose of the NFA[1] was to regulate what were considered "gangster weapons" such as machine guns and short barreled shotguns.[2] Originally, pistols and revolvers were to be regulated as strictly as machine guns; towards that end, cutting down a rifle or shotgun to circumvent the handgun restrictions by making a concealable weapon was taxed as strictly as a machine gun.


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Firearms_Act


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's my idea on gun laws. If they want to make new laws they should make it simple and effective. 1. if you commit a crime with a gun and are convicted it's automatic life without parole. 2. if you murder someone with a gun and are convicted it's automatic death with only one appeal and that must be done in one year not twenty.
With these types of laws gun violence should nearly come to a screeching halt. A person would have to be a fool to commit these crimes.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Whaler said:


> Here's my idea on gun laws. If they want to make new laws they should make it simple and effective. 1. if you commit a crime with a gun and are convicted it's automatic life without parole. 2. if you murder someone with a gun and are convicted it's automatic death with only one appeal and that must be done in one year not twenty.
> With these types of laws gun violence should nearly come to a screeching halt. A person would have to be a fool to commit these crimes.


You'll have to make some room in the jails first. Too many small time drug offenders taking up all the space.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> PS. The National Firearm act which enabled sweeping regulation regarding firearms was enacted in 1934. So no, gun control was very heard of at the time. All the gansters were shooting everyone up with Tommy Guns so they tried to put a stop to it. Successful? I guess that could be debated.


I love that you reference the government making more laws and regulations while trying to fix a problem that the government made with their laws and regulations. Such angels. What's not to love? The cycle has repeated itself over and over and here we are in dissaray. 

FDR was a hack.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

The point was there was plenty of regulation then and it wasn't some foreign idea. You'll find very few people that will agree that there shouldn't be any sort if regulation at all regarding weapons and things intended to kill. Don't start about hammers and fists either. That's called a straw man argument and I'm sure I can come up with a way to kill someone with a grain of sand. But that's besides the point.


FDR a hack? Ok, now I think I've heard it all.. Gotta love politics on sporting websites.. I read somewhere earlier hat Obama was a "big oil man"... 

Who are some of your political or ideological "heroes"?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Ever read The Walking Drum? Best book L'Amour wrote far and away. FDR a hack. Man that's funny or a shame.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bucket Mouth said:


> FDR was a hack.


LOL, my 88 YO mother-in-law, good, die hard conservative republican that she was would laugh right at you. She claims that FDR did a lot more good than bad.

Anyway, I agree with the OP, criminals never had a problem with doing what they wanted. Those kinds of laws just handicap us, however we do need to control who does get access to guns. The mentally ill should have at least restricted access.


----------



## oldman from the hills (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, I have read mostly his Westerns, I will pick it up the next time I go to the library.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

percidaeben said:


> FDR a hack. Man that's funny or a shame.


It's neither. It's truth.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Didn't FDR come up with the court packing plan where he told supreme court that of they didn't agree with his "public assistance plan" that he'd pack the court with people that would allow it to pass?

Seems like the beginning of the end to me. Just sayin'....

Mr. A


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Lol. FDR a hack. What is this American history according to Uncle Ted?

What's the D stand for in his name? No google.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Lol. FDR a hack. What is this American history according to Uncle Ted?
> 
> What's the D stand for in his name? No google.


I would suggest reading something about him other than state sponsored puff pieces on the glory of FDR.

What does the D have anything to do with his presidency, his views, or his policies? Your Trivial Pursuit knowledge is known by everyone else too. No pie piece for you. Nice attempt.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Bucket Mouth said:


> I would suggest reading something about him other than state sponsored puff pieces on the glory of FDR.
> 
> What does the D have anything to do with his presidency, his views, or his policies? Your Trivial Pursuit knowledge is known by everyone else too. No pie piece for you. Nice attempt.


 I agree. FDR was a lowlife in many ways.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Man o man Bucket Mouth and some others, you guys are so right on. It is simple to see the truth when it is happening in front of our eyes.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

oldman from the hills said:


> Maybe the USA has a chance if the youth of our nation sees the problem better then the adults. What grade level do you teach?


High School


----------

